# Date Not Changing At Midnight



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

The date on my Ball Fireman II does not change at midnight. When I wind the hands forward it changes at 4.30. Should it do this?! Seems like a strange time do change. Obviously the date is then wrong for 4 1/2 hours!

I've had the watch for a few months but this is the first time I've noticed!

Any thoughts?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It should change close to 12, it is an easy fix for a watchmaker the hands just need to be realigned. Sloppy quality control by Ball though if it is a new one.


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes it is new - I bought it from an AD in September - do you think I should take it back?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

panholio said:


> Yes it is new - I bought it from an AD in September - do you think I should take it back?


Yes you should


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

DMP said:


> panholio said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is new - I bought it from an AD in September - do you think I should take it back?
> ...


I'll take it in on Saturday morning and see what happens! I might write to Ball. The first "expensive" watch I have owned and if it is down to quality control it is extremeley dissapointing. It's teh kind of thing you'd expect on a Chinese fake!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

panholio said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > panholio said:
> ...


Don't write to Ball, your contact is with the retailer not Ball,


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a similar problem with a low(ish) end seiko; i went straight to Seiko UK and they fixed it (naturally for free given it was within its warranty) - i liked having the direct contact with the manufacturer so i could explain the problem properly etc. They even sent me a postal order for a couple of quid to compensate for me having to post the watch in  - especially as some ADs don't know as much as they might want you to think... ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

panholio said:


> Yes it is new - I bought it from an AD in September - do you think I should take it back?


yes take it back to the AD and don't let the assistant give you any flannel. The hands should be realigned so the date changes within at least 5 minuites of midnight. The annoying thing is from your perspective is that an adjustment which will take a watchmaker a few minutes will probably mean your watch will be away for a month :thumbsdown:


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

Benzowner said:


> panholio said:
> 
> 
> > DMP said:
> ...


Is it not something they should be made aware of though? How could they let a watch go out the door like that?


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

JoT said:


> panholio said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is new - I bought it from an AD in September - do you think I should take it back?
> ...


Yes I can imagine it will be away. I'm going to kick up a stink about that. I'm pride myself in being a very persuasive complainer so we'll see what happens!


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

Well my watch has gone off to Switzerland. Probably be a month without it. 

The assistant tried to imply that I had caused the problem - she stated that I must have chagned the date between 9pm and 2am. I know for a fact I haven't done this.

No real apology from them to be honest. I'm definitely going to be letting Ball know. Really dented my confidence in the brand. Hope it comes back as good as new.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They always have to say something :lol:


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

I emailed Ball about this 1 week ago. Heard nothing.

Went back to the Leeds based dealer this weekend to see how progress was going. Got nothing but attitude. "It'll be in customs etc. etc."

Guess there is no chance of seeing my watch now until the New Year.

Thoroughly annoying situation!


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Fortis which changes date around the same time - the result of a sloppy service or repair I expect, as I am not the first owner. However, it suits me OK as tomorrow's date doesn't appear 'today'(as in before I go to bed).


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

Well after some very poor service, a failed attempt by the retailer to get the watch to Switzerland for repair (intercepted by customs allegedly!) and unacceptable attitude from the shop assistant I have had a call from Ball Watches in Switzerland and a long discussion with the Manager of the shop who has now ordered me a brand new watch.

Finally came good in the end (well fingers crossed as it hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

panholio said:


> DMP said:
> 
> 
> > panholio said:
> ...


dont be too put off by this , overall the ball watch is extremely well made and IMO a very good watch for the money, quality compares to some of the top brands.

just dont let some nugget at the jewellers mess on with it, get it sent back.


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

ollyhock said:


> panholio said:
> 
> 
> > DMP said:
> ...


Cheers for the encouraging words! See my post above.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd agree with you there Olly. I have a pair of Balls (I've always wanted to be able to get away with that in conversation and not get arrested) and both are fantastic.

Frank


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

I love the watch. I think it looks fantastic and I think the quality is excellent. Just a shame about mine escaping teh factory with an issue.

Hopefully my new one will be better.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

panholio said:


> Just a shame about mine escaping teh factory with an issue.


That would be a five to five Friday afternoon watch then! (Or in your case 2am one!)

Mike


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

Just had a call to say my new one has arrived.

Hopefully this one is better!


----------



## panholio (Apr 28, 2008)

I also just had a call from Ball in Switzerland making sure everything was ok. Excellent customer service from them.


----------

